# Dan 3.0 - Breaking a WR - Rubik's Cubes? Most Cubes solve while pogosticking?



## stinkocheeze (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey Guys.
I was surfing the South Pole of the Moon and Revision 3's site, and ever since Dan Brown (pogobat on youtube) asked to break a world record, there are tons of rubik's cubes requests.
However, being a large amount of noobs there, they have proposed to break the world record solve of 7.08, break the world record for fastest beginners method, etc.
But there was one pretty interesting proposal, that Dan should solve the most rubik's cubes while pogosticking. This HAS POTENTIAL. I wanted to see how many people can actually solve a rubik's cube on a pogostick and how many they can do, because we aren't just going to give him a world record that easily!
So train, guys, train, and let's destroy every attempt at anything Rubiks cube related and beat him! xD


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 5, 2010)

Brool story, co.


----------



## Edward (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd like him to have this record.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 5, 2010)

Who the hell is this Dan Brown guy?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Aug 5, 2010)

Edward said:


> I'd like him to have this record.



Why?



Kirjava said:


> Who the hell is this Dan Brown guy?



Youtube guy, not the author guy.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 5, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell is this Dan Brown guy?
> ...



:fp


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 5, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like him to have this record.
> ...



because why would i want to injure myself trying to solve a cube while pogosticking?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Aug 5, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



hey, hey, hey! No :fp ing....
ok, maybe i set you up.


----------



## Edward (Aug 5, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like him to have this record.
> ...




Why the hell not?


----------



## Lord (Aug 5, 2010)

i beat him at freefall speedcubing at my first attempt


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 5, 2010)

Lord said:


> i beat him at freefall speedcubing at my first attempt



I think you mean Dan Knights.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 5, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Lord said:
> 
> 
> > i beat him at freefall speedcubing at my first attempt
> ...



He beat him.


----------



## Lord (Aug 5, 2010)

oh, sorry.. right, i mean dan knights. nevermind


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 5, 2010)

Deleted.


----------

